

NASA: There will be a year 2013, so plan accordingly - obeone
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-57556172-1/nasa-there-will-be-a-year-2013-so-plan-accordingly/

======
goldfeld
I'm surprised NASA would take the time to make such a statement, that anyone
would take this end of the world thing seriously. But then I guess many people
actually believe in God, and there isn't much difference.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Well, it's extra publicity for them, which is typically a good thing.

How do you feel about CDC's "there are no zombies" press release?

------
jdreaver
Imagine this was actually a thing. That is, if asteroids were so common for
some reason that we needed a space organization to tell us if the next year
will come.

------
noinput
I'm glad they cleared that up for us.

